# Solved: Unable to Extract Zip Files



## MaraKat (Jan 5, 2011)

Okay...where to start...

Firstly, I have been able to extract zip files before now. I have also downloaded files from this provider without any trouble in the past. I'm using Windows XP.

In this case, I have purchased two music downloads. They are the artist's side project, so he uploaded the zip folders to mediafire. I downloaded the folders, and am able to open them and view the files inside. When I tried to extract the files, the wizard asked me for a password. I e-mailed the artist, who said that the files were not password protected. He wasn't sure what the problem was, but recommended that I try WinZip. When I try to extract the files, WinZip gives me the following message:

The following invalid folder name was encountered in the archive: ""DIES "Talons"\"" 
This folder and any files in it will not appear in the main WinZip window, but you may still be able to extract it by choosing ""All files"" in the Extract dialog. For more information, click on Help or press F1.

It will give this message for every subfolder and file within the main zip folder. I looked through the help contents and at the online help without any success. I re-dowloaded the folders, but nothing changed.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Is it a file that you can post a link to so I can try to unzip it?


----------



## MaraKat (Jan 5, 2011)

Ooh. I don't want to hinder you, but I think that would fall under unauthorized sharing of the music. The e-mail containing the links has an anti-piracy statement in big bold letters.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

OK then try another zip program. 
7-Zip is free.
http://www.7-zip.org/
7-Zip Portable
http://portableapps.com/apps/utilities/7-zip_portable
and
IZArc
http://www.izarc.org/
IZArc2Go is a portable version.



> "IZArc is a free archiving tool that suports many archive formats like: 7-ZIP, ACE, ARC, ARJ, BH, BZ2, CAB, DEB, GZ,HA, JAR, LHA, LZH, PAK, PK3, RAR, RPM, TAR,TGZ, TZ, ZIP and ZOO. It allows you to drag and drop files from and to Windows Explorer, create multiple archives spanning disks, view and write comments and *there is an integrated password detector, allows you to find the passwords of one password protected zip file*. IZarc has built-in multilanguage support."


Not sure how that works or if it helps. It is not hacking so it will not break the pass protection.


----------



## MaraKat (Jan 5, 2011)

7-Zip worked! At last! (IZArc encountered errors extracting the files, if that's interesting to you).

Thank you so much for your help.


----------



## redoak (Jun 24, 2004)

I use "7-Zip" with ongoing satisfaction. Make it you preferred program for handling zip files.

Click on "Solved" in the upper left of your screen. This will be appreciated by others.

{redoak}


----------

